#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται γεωδαιτικό GPS με UHF modem

## kostaskalam

Ζητείται μεταχειρισμένος διπλόσυχνος δέκτης GPS με UHF modem για λειτουργία base - rover με υφιστάμενο δέκτη ALTUS APS3. Δεν πειράζει μοντέλο ηλικία κτλ αρκεί να είναι συμβατά τα modem τους. Τιμή 1200-1800 € + ΦΠΑ.
E-mail: kostas@kougioufas.gr

----------

